# Can Anybody Do Me a Favor With Signatures?



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I had made two sets of Signatures and tried downloading several Animation programs, but none would work! :x So, I was wondering if anyone would mind doing me a favor by Animating the two sets of Signatures for me? I'm trying to save up so money to BUY some kind of Animation program, but I'm not able to buy it now.

Any help offered is GREATLY appreciated!

Thanks in advance,
Meaghan


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Sure.  Just tell me how you want it done and I can give it a try


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Paw Prints!!  

Here is one set I want animated for Jimmyness:













































Here is a set for PrincessClaire:


















Thank you again soooo much Paw Prints.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Is that the order you would like the pictures for each sig? Also, how fast would you like the pictures to change...every 1/2 second? Faster, slower?


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

One question...is Kiarah a rabbit or a guinea pig, or what?  Sorry, I can't tell...


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Just wanted to point out the first 2 images break the forum rules for file size.
They are 128 kb, the rules are 100kb. (A couple over is fine)


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Paw Prints, but do you think you could make Jimmyness's signature 1.90 seconds? If not, that is fine.

Zal, I don't know how to resize them without them looking not to good. :?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Sometimes you just can't get them any smaller in file size without deterorating the quality of the image. I'm afriad its either don't use it, get it the right size or poor quality.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok.

PawPrints, since I'm sure you'll be able to resize them better then me, could you resize the one Zalensia is talking about?


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, I'll get the file size smaller. I already resized them to 120 pixels high, since they were 130 high before.

Give me a bit and I'll have them back changed.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

ally+kitani, did you want me to animate a sig, or did you want Meaghan to make one? Sorry, I'm a bit confused..


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you so much Paw Prints!


----------

